# where can i get 1:29 scale decals?



## MichaelP123 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm always using microscale in HO, biut where can I get equivalent decals in 1:29 G scale?

I'm looking for Santa Fe diesel locomotive - blue and yellow 'war bonnet' scheme, for a GP38-2, plus I need a load of southern pacific, santa fe and railbox decals for assoreted freight cars.

My first ATSF boxcar build is here 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: where can i get 1:29 scale deals?*

Everyone here swears by Stan Cedarleaf's work. Click on his ad in the upper right corner of this page or Stans Decals . I haven't used him personally.... yet.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

*RE: where can i get 1:29 scale deals?*

Hi Michael, 
Welcome aboard. 
Check the header I think you dropped a 'c', send a note to a mod and he can fix it for you. 

Here at MLS we have two advertisers/members that might be your solution. 
For true decals there's Stan Cedarleaf 
For cut vinyl lettering there's Del's G scale graphics. 
I think either or both can help you out 

Others may chime in with other sources, once you get the thread title fixed... 
Nice car side. 

John


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: where can i get 1:29 scale deals?*

Posted By Robert on 17 Aug 2011 12:14 PM 
Everyone here swears by Stan Cedarleaf's work. Click on his ad in the upper right corner of this page or Stans Decals . I haven't used him personally.... yet.

I have.

100% recommended.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I too have used STan's decals and was VERY satisfied.

Ed


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Stan is the man. He has done decals for me three times now, and they are always excellent. 
Paul


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan is highly recommended by me. He does done many for me over the years.


----------

